# Colours of Africa



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Robert and i am from Romania. 
After two planted tanks i ve decided to move on to African Cichlid - Malawi. My setup is now 1 month old.

Aquarium - 120L-45l-50h
Filtration - 2 SUN SUN 404b Filters (2000l/h, 9w UV) 
Illumination - 1 Aqua Medic Reef White 54w - 15000k / 1 JBL Solar Marine Day 15000k

And now some pictures:

*First day:*



















*A movie after 2 Weeks. Watch HD:*






*Some pictures after 1 month:*






















































































































All critiques are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I love love love your rock layout and your algae growth is phenomenal ... I wish I could get beautiful algae growth like that in my tanks. What is the secret??? Awesome tank!!!


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you. I don't know if there's a secret, maybe 2x54w t5 for 270l. At the beginning i left the light on 9 hours per day. I know it's a lot of light for mbuna, therefor i plan to use only one neon.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F Robert!!!!

Beautiful job on setting up the tank, the rock work is fabulous and is one of the best I've seen in a while. Thank you for sharing the pictures and video.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Deeda - Thanks for the welcome. I'm glad you like my setup. I wish i had a larger tank. Maybe in the future.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Very Nice Robert! I am guessing you know Pomi and his tank? If not you two should meet each other.. :thumb:


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you JimA. 
I know Pomi`s work, and i`ve spoken with him several times. His work was my inspiration for this setup.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Robert Marcas said:


> Thank you JimA.
> I know Pomi`s work, and i`ve spoken with him several times. His work was my inspiration for this setup.


 Mine as well! I just can't seem to get photo's like you guys do


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

On a side note I always see you guys over there using the JBL solar lights with the Aqua medic reef light combo. They look to be only available in Europe. Any idea what a US version of that lighting would be, they sure do give off a nice look/light!!


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice tank my friend, I am thinking I need a trip to Romania to get rocks. You and another friend of mine from the same area both seem to have the neatest rock formations. Either way great tank and top notch fish. You also seem to have excellent breeders in your area as well.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

JimA - About the lights... There are plenty of options, but i choose these becouse i`ve seen Pomi`s pictures. A US version of them? You should try 15000k neons. 
Although JBL and Aqua Medic are 15000k,they do not look alike. The Aqua Medic has more blue.

kojak76 - Thank you. What`s your friend`s name?
Yes, i am very pleased with with the quality of my fish. I give them twice a day NLS Discus-Formula mixed with NLS Thera A+ and with Hikari micro pellets. I want to buy now Nls Cichlid Forumula. What do you guys use?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Looks great, love the grey rocks especially.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

great look robert.. hooohaaa


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice looking tank, almost looks like a reef tank. I love your rocks too! What species is that bright blue fish in the third close up? He's gorgeous!


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Looks like a pseudotropheus socolofi.


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Its beautifull!!!!!!


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you all. I am glad you like it. 
clhinds78 - Yes it`s Socolofi. My wife love`s it too. It`s her favorite.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice Robert I really like your eye for rock layout :thumb:


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Robert Marcas said:


> Thank you all. I am glad you like it.
> clhinds78 - Yes it`s Socolofi. My wife love`s it too. It`s her favorite.


Nice! I've never seen one that blue! Usually they are paler. Is he WC or F!?


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Steve - Thank you
clhinds78 - I understand that they lose color when they grow. 


> Is he WC or F!?


I'm sorry but I don`t understand what you mean.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Robert Marcas said:


> Steve - Thank you
> clhinds78 - I understand that they lose color when they grow.
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means Wild Caught (WC) or F1


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. Certainly is not WC or F1.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Robert Marcas said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Certainly is not WC or F1.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunning, well done.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

littleolme - Thank you.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice looking tank, and great mix of species for the stock list. Well done!


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

kojak76 - Thank you. What`s your friend`s name?
Yes, i am very pleased with with the quality of my fish. I give them twice a day NLS Discus-Formula mixed with NLS Thera A+ and with Hikari micro pellets. I want to buy now Nls Cichlid Forumula. What do you guys use?[/quote]

Sorry took me long to get back to you, I have been a bit busy with recovery from a back surgery. My friends name is Vilcu Paul. He lives in Hermannstadt, Sibiu. He also has an an account on here and goes by Vidockq. I have known him for about a year or so now and he has helped me tremendously on my fish tank build, it seems he too has a love for large tanks. Another interesting thing he has is a youtube channel completely dedicated to his fish might wanna give it a look as well. the link to his most recent post on here is viewtopic.php?f=4&t=250182 where he built his entire tank..i think mainly because he wanted something a little bigger with built in overflows lol. His youtube channel can be found here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KJtSmHA ... =autoshare this is the video where he brags about his custom led lighting he did by himself, I'm a blous over that one lol. You two should meet up, I know Romania is not that large perhaps you could go rock hunting together and ship me a few lol.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you. Of course i know him.

II made two pictures tonight. First one is with 1 Jbl Solar Marine Day 15000k, and the second one is with 1 Aqua Medic reef White 15000k. Both have the same color temperature but they are different.

JBL Solar Marine Day 15000k









Aqua Medic Reef White 15000k


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

what size tank is that btw???


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

The size of aquarium: 120 x 45 x 50 - 270l


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I like the aqua medic better, does alot for your acei.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

A picture taken a few moments ago:

*2 months from start*



















*1 month from start*


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice, Robert!

I'm toying with a 225 gallon (going from a 75 gallon) and really like your rock work.

Also, what camera and settings did you use for your close ups?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok professional photographer, make our pictures look bad why don't ya. Great tank. Beautiful fish


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

I love your tank! You have youtube channel eh? Im subscribed to it  !!!


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

fantastic looking tank. what a great finished product. fish look awesome. do you think the fish would like more rock to swim around in ?????

really a great tank, congrats.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. Some pictures taken tonight:


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Such a pleasure to look at the your tank and fish. Even in a photo it is both soothing and inspiring.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

TeteRouge - Thank you.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this thread and had to search for it.

found it way down on page !!!!!!

get back to the top where I don't have to search for you.


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you Matt.

I made a move tonight. Watch HD. Enjoy:


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

matt121966 said:


> I love this thread and had to search for it.
> 
> found it way down on page !!!!!!
> 
> get back to the top where I don't have to search for you.


Meant to say page 4 !!!!!!

How many fish do you have in your tank ??? Great rock work and really one of my favorites. I am still in the building stage, but your tank is exactly what I am looking for.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## Robert Marcas (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you.

Some pictures taken tonight>


----------



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks great! You have given me inspiration for my rock work! ;-)


----------



## hiran (Jan 20, 2013)

The picture of the fishes are just awesome. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mfryga (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Robert. This is one of most beautiful Malawi tank. Simple but very very nice. 10 out of 10 !!!


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice tank, great lighting design :thumb:


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

bump.


----------



## joshivirgo (Feb 18, 2013)

First of all a stunning tank and it is so soothing just one word amazing!!!!! 
Just 2 quick questions?? 
1.) How all these rocks weigh? (I'm guessing atleast 80 kgs?)
That means actual water volume in the tank will be close to 180l. So my question is that much amount of water is ok for these many fishes??

I'm building my 6 feet so it will be a great advice?

Thanks in advance
Rahul


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

Robert Marcas said:


> Thanks. Some pictures taken tonight:


Just wondering what this fish is ??

You have a beautiful tank !! =D> A pleasure to look at.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

stunning photo


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

Randy_G said:


> Robert Marcas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Some pictures taken tonight:
> ...


Same... what is it?


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

"Labidochromis Mbamba Bay" young male.


----------

